# Trondheim, Norway - anyone been there?



## united4ever (Mar 11, 2006)

Going to spend a couple of weeks in Trondheim with work next month. Antone know what it's like?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Only passing close by several times  But it must me beautiful and very bicyclefriendly I heard. Bergen, Oslo, Bodo, Narvik, Alta, Vadso, Geilo, Tromso... I could give you a lot of tips from experience, but Trondheim - a shame, but I always missed it


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

I have been to Trondheim once. That was 6 years ago, I spent almost a week there but did not move much around. 
It is a very nice, clean city, typical Norwegian and unfortunately as expensive as the entire Norway. You will enjoy it, I am sure.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

I live next to Trondheim, right across the fjord, so im currently looking at Trondheim now! 

Trondheim is a beautiful city, not too big with 158 000 inhabitants. Trondheim was founded in 997 by a famous viking king, and has been the capital of Norway in several centuries, and is therefor a very historic city, but also a very modern city with the national Norwegian science and research university with 20 000 students.

What do you want to know, and what are you going to do in Trondheim?

I recommend you to visit Nidarosdomen and Tyholttårnet, but if you're going to stay a whole month there i guess you can visit Kristiansten Festning (the fortress), Munkholmen (the prison island), science museum, old Sverresborg fortress with museum and of course all the wooden houses and buiding in downtown. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

Trondheim is one of Norways oldes towns, but i have never been there. Remember to take allot of money with you. Prices in Norway are very high.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Comanche said:


> Trondheim is one of Norways oldes towns, but i have never been there. Remember to take allot of money with you. Prices in Norway are very high.


Lol, Norway is expencive, but not that much more expencive than Denmark and Sweden. 

And yes, Trondheim is the second oldest city in Norway. Tønsberg is the oldest.


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

^^

Ok. I trough that Trondheim or Bergen was the oldes


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Bergen was founded in 1070, so its a pretty old city as well. 

Oslo was founded in 1048.


----------



## united4ever (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow, I can't wait! thanks for your comments, I'd like to see some stunning mountain scenery and fjords, I'm working there but will hope to see some of the things you mentioned. Thanks again.


----------

